# I should hit 100k today with BOINC



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

It only took half a year to do it 


So, how do I go about getting a WCG badge?


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 28, 2009)

congratulations ,,, half a year  man,, thats a while,those points are just so slow to get, had some help on the side besides ur phenom quad, mostly phenom right?
as for badge  go to ur Controll Panel click "edit options" in "settings and options" section, and enter ur WCG name all the way on the bottom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats D   happy to be on the same team as you bro


----------



## Kreij (Dec 28, 2009)

Good job, DaMulta


----------



## neoreif (Dec 29, 2009)

Way to go man! Those points mean more to the Cancer patients that the research could help! Nice one and congratulations! Crunch on!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> It only took half a year to do it
> 
> ...



Great job. Those boinc points do seem to add up slowly.


----------



## ERazer (Dec 29, 2009)

gratz budy


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats man.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2009)

Way to go!
Good job DaMulta~


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations, that's a lot of points!


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

come on now ,, show it to us


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2009)

congrats damulta


----------

